# Byrnes World of Wonder Toy Store Coolock, closing down



## justsally (20 Mar 2009)

I've just discovered that the above Toy Store is closing down this evening. To the best of my knowledge, the staff were informed on Wednesday night that they were closing to-day (Friday) The store was closed yesterday for stocktaking.

Their Liffey Valley Store is also closing down to-day.


​


----------



## Bubbles34 (20 Mar 2009)

is this happening to all stores or just these 2, do you know?


----------



## justsally (20 Mar 2009)

Sorry can't give you an answer on that one.    Only the 2 Dublin stores were mentioned.


----------



## mcaul (23 Mar 2009)

I'd guess its just the dublin stores where smyths have a very strong presence. Carlow just has a regular sale.


----------

